# Issues downloading files (mostly pdf's) form Facebook.Please help



## Sankalp Tripathi (May 25, 2014)

Hello Digitians,I have joined a small group of Upsc aspirants.Admin of the group posts useful stuff for fellow members.But every now and then ,i am unable to download those files.Most of them are scanned .pdf files.Many members are fcing same problem.Of course he has no idea why this happens.
Thought i should ask you all about this stuff.
I have tried it in different browsers namely Chrome,firefox,Sr ware Iron,Superbird but of no avail.
Help me O Masters


----------



## sksundram (May 25, 2014)

what's the error you people are getting? request the group admin to upload on credible servers. prefer google drive or mediafire.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2014)

^ +1 to this.

files uploaded on facebook groups sometimes get corrupt while downloading.


----------



## Ironman (May 26, 2014)

whats the groups link -- i like to join too


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

The group admim is noob to file sharing? Tell him to use mediafire, zippyshare or mirror creator.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> The group admim is noob to file sharing? Tell him to use mediafire, zippyshare or mirror creator.



_most_ people who use facebook are noobs to file sharing.

some people in a group I admin, don't even know about google drive even though they have multiple google accounts


----------



## vedula.k95 (May 30, 2014)

Sankalp Tripathi said:


> Hello Digitians,I have joined a small group of Upsc aspirants.Admin of the group posts useful stuff for fellow members.But every now and then ,i am unable to download those files.Most of them are scanned .pdf files.Many members are fcing same problem.Of course he has no idea why this happens.
> Thought i should ask you all about this stuff.
> I have tried it in different browsers namely Chrome,firefox,Sr ware Iron,Superbird but of no avail.
> Help me O Masters



well ask your admins and member to first upload the .pdf files to any uploading sites as said by other members(sites like mediafire and zippy share will help) and after you have done uploading for example "50 upsc questions".pdf now when you have done uploading in any of the sites you will get a public link either share it with the members or make a txt file of it with link inside and upload it in your groups files section.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jul 16, 2014)

It does work now most of the time.Admin has said no to drives or other sharing mediums.so still somehow working on it.Thank you all for your suggestions.
Peace


----------

